# 2010 Emmy Awards



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Loved the opening musical act!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Loved the opening musical act!


Tim Gunn: Make it work, Jimmy! 

Ok--I know who everyone was except--was that Jamie-Lynn Siegler?

JON HAMM SINGS! :up::up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't watch too many of these shows, but Go Glee!!!!!!!!!!



A win for Friday Night Lights would be awesome, too.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Regina said:


> Ok--I know who everyone was except--was that Jamie-Lynn Siegler?


I know which female performer you're referring to, but I don't know who it was, either.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Modern Family better win Best Comedy. Not to mention Sofia Vergara would run naked down Sunset Boulevard if it wins!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking like it's going to be Modern Family's night. They take the first 2 awards, Supporting Actor and Comedy Writing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Looking like it's going to be Modern Family's night. They take the first 2 awards, Supporting Actor and Comedy Writing.


But not best supporting actress in a comedy..

Go Glee!!

Hooray for Jane Lynch. Sue Sylvester is the best character on TV.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yippee Jane. And Yippee Ryan Murphy.

And I love that Jim Parsons won. 

Glee and BBT are 2 of my favs.

Wow, Edie Falco won for Best Actress in a Comedy. Didn't see that coming. But I've never seen Nurse Jackie, so maybe not a surprise to others.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Nurse Jackie???? I know the Emmys are a total farce. How does Edie Falco win over Tina Fey? Is Nurse Jackie even a comedy? Does anyone even watch that show? Please.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I know which female performer you're referring to, but I don't know who it was, either.


Ok, come on, I know someone knows-who was it? 

..."and as Jim Parson's name is called, geeks all over America take to the streets, setting cars on fire, then backing away slowly, using their inhalers.."  ..not a fan of the show, but I have heard Jim interviewed and he seems funny, down-to-earth, sweet-I am happy for him!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Regina said:


> Ok, come on, I know someone knows-who was it?
> 
> ..."and as Jim Parson's name is called, geeks all over America take to the streets, setting cars on fire, then backing away slowly, using their inhalers.."  ..


Yeah.. That was great.. Good stuff.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Oh...


Hooray for 'Top Chef'!!!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Regina said:


> Ok, come on, I know someone knows-who was it?


She's on the right hand side of this pic, but I still don't know who she is?


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I've only seen a few minutes of "Nurse Jackie," but it sure didn't look like a comedy. Even Falco was surprised.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Nina Dobrev, from The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I've only seen a few minutes of "Nurse Jackie," but it sure didn't look like a comedy. Even Falco was surprised.


That's exactly what I said... I watched an episode from season one and it was more sarcastic than "comedy"... That didn't match up at all.

Anyone know who is voicing the narrations (like the one above)? The guy sounds familiar.


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> That's exactly what I said... I watched an episode from season one and it was more sarcastic than "comedy"... That didn't match up at all.
> 
> Anyone know who is voicing the narrations (like the one above)? The guy sounds familiar.


John Hodgeman from the Daily Show and the PC in the PC vs. MAC ads.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> Nina Dobrev, from The Vampire Diaries.


I said to my wife, that was the most exposure a WB/CW show has ever got on the Emmys.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

How Parsons won in that category speaks volumes to what a farce this is. Larry David has more comedy in one of his liver spots than the BBT could ever muster in a dozen years. I'm sure it's been brought up here before, but do a YouTube search for BBT without a laugh track and you can see how absolutely painful that show is.

Nurse Jackie is a comedy? Really?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Nurse Jackie is a comedy? Really?


Never seen the show. But that is how it was entered.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> How Parsons won in that category speaks volumes to what a farce this is. Larry David has more comedy in one of his liver spots than the BBT could ever muster in a dozen years. I'm sure it's been brought up here before, but do a YouTube search for BBT without a laugh track and you can see how absolutely painful that show is.
> 
> Nurse Jackie is a comedy? Really?


Guess it's a matter of perspective. I thought that clip was hilarious. And I think Parsons absolutely earned that award. His character acting is amazing. And I have an expensive degree to back up that I know good acting when I see it. (Even if I can't do it myself. )

I'm really enjoying the show. I don't usually enjoy awards shows, but this one's been fun.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> Never seen the show. But that is how it was entered.


I saw season 1 and in no way would I ever think that makes the slightest bit of sense. It has it's dark humor moments but what show doesn't?

Is it the network that classifies categories or is it the voters?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Odds Bodkins said:


> I saw season 1 and in no way would I ever think that makes the slightest bit of sense. It has it's dark humor moments but what show doesn't?
> 
> Is it the network that classifies categories or is it the voters?


It gets entered by the producers/network.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I think Glee is overrated.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, and also-the Modern Family thing was hilarious. I haven't laughed that hard at the TV in a long time.


----------



## joemamafresh (Jan 26, 2003)

nickels said:


> Nurse Jackie???? I know the Emmys are a total farce. How does Edie Falco win over Tina Fey? Is Nurse Jackie even a comedy? Does anyone even watch that show? Please.


*Yup, people actually DO watch Nurse Jackie...I love Tina Fey too...She's just not close to being the same caliber as Edie Falco...All I can say is "Maybe next year...".*


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

billypritchard said:


> Nina Dobrev, from The Vampire Diaries.


Thank you! I love that show, but did not recognize her.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, one last thing...I was very happy to see Kyra Sedgwick win for The Closer. That's a good show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh, and also-the Modern Family thing was hilarious. I haven't laughed that hard at the TV in a long time.


I agree. I'm not a big MF fan, but I loved that bit. Probably because I love George.


----------



## Mr Flippant (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow all the hate for "Nurse Jackie" is a bummer. The show is very good and I think pretty damn funny. According IMDB - Nurse Jackie it is a comedy and drama in that order. Merritt Wever is absolutely hilarious in a slightly subtle way. It does not need a laugh track to be a comedy.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I think Glee is overrated.


That is crazy talk. The show is great.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, *one last thing*...I was very happy to see Kyra Sedgwick win for The Closer. That's a good show.


You tuning out already?

Yep, I love The Closer, too. Glad to see Kyra win.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> You tuning out already?
> 
> Yep, I love The Closer, too. Glad to see Kyra win.


No, I just thought three thoughts right in a row were too many. 

The thing about Glee, for me, is entirely personal. I'm not a fan of musicals to begin with. I enjoy doing them, but watching them just leaves me...eh.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Conan was ROBBED!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Had Conan won, NBC would've cut to commercial immediately. "Oopsie, did we do that? We're sooo sorry."


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I will say this, though. As much as I'm not a fan of Glee, I'm SO glad to see Jane Lynch get recognized. She's absolutely amazing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Conan was ROBBED!


That could have been a fun speech. But I bet CoCo would have kept it classy.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Wait, when did Claire Danes become a MILF?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

January Jones wins the ugliest dress contest.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Wait, when did Claire Danes become a MILF?


She has been hawt for a long time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> January Jones wins the ugliest dress contest.


Madonna called and wants her bra back.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> She has been hawt for a long time.


Yes, she has, but now she looks age-appropriate even for me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

nickels said:


> Nurse Jackie???? I know the Emmys are a total farce. How does Edie Falco win over Tina Fey? Is Nurse Jackie even a comedy? Does anyone even watch that show? Please.


I watch it.

Absolutely love it.

It is funny.

And Edie Falco is brilliant in it.

Well done, Academy! :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> January Jones wins the ugliest dress contest.


Agreed. I kept wondering if the people in the first row could see up it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> Madonna called and wants her bra back.


They said this on the red carpet show, too. I don't see it. The dress is awful, but I don't see the resemblance to the Madonna bra.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> They said this on the red carpet show, too. I don't see it. The dress is awful, but I don't see the resemblance to the Madonna bra.


It has those molded, conical Dolce and Gabana looking chest plates.

The entire dress was a horror show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> It has those molded, conical Dolce and Gabana looking chest plates.
> 
> The entire dress was a horror show.


Am I thinking of the right one? The blue one with the stiff skirt?

I think as long as Mad Men exists, no other show will have much of a shot.

Ah yes. I was thinking of the right one. There it was again.

Who's the designer, I wonder?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Am I thinking of the right one? The blue one with the stiff skirt?
> 
> I think as long as Mad Men exists, no other show will have much of a shot.
> 
> ...


If I were the designer, I wouldn't want anyone to know who I am...

It's a Versace.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think as long as Mad Men exists, no other show will have much of a shot.


And see, I'm not convinced it's good enough to receive as many accolades as it does. Is it good? Yes, although it's not really my taste in television, so admittedly I'm somewhat biased. I just don't think it's THIS good.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> And see, I'm not convinced it's good enough to receive as many accolades as it does. Is it good? Yes, although it's not really my taste in television, so admittedly I'm somewhat biased. I just don't think it's THIS good.


It IS that good. Probably the best thing on TV now, IMO.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

After watching this mess for 3 hours... I am rewarded with a Monday full of work!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Crap.

Glee didn't win.


I've never watched Mad Men. I get AMC now on my cable, but I am three seasons behind. Kinda hard to catch up now.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Crap.
> 
> Glee didn't win.
> 
> I've never watched Mad Men. I get AMC now on my cable, but I am three seasons behind. Kinda hard to catch up now.


They inventing this shiny little discs called DVD's...

Have you heard of them?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

So someone link me to Sof&#237;a Vergara running naked please..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

They really need to work on pacing the show better. The movie/miniseries category was easily as long as BOTH comedy and drama put together.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> They inventing this shiny little discs called DVD's...
> 
> Have you heard of them?


Yes.. But 3 seasons of TV is a lot to watch. I didn't get AMC until a few days before season 4 started.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Yes.. But 3 seasons of TV is a lot to watch. I didn't get AMC until a few days before season 4 started.


It's not that much to watch.

And it is SO worth it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Crap.
> 
> Glee didn't win.
> 
> I've never watched Mad Men. I get AMC now on my cable, but I am three seasons behind. Kinda hard to catch up now.


I've only watched the first season, and I plan on catching up at some point. It's very good, but not something I can do, say, a marathon catch-up session with. It's heady.



nyny523 said:


> If I were the designer, I wouldn't want anyone to know who I am...
> 
> It's a Versace.


Interesting. I'm always very hot/cold on Versace red carpet designs.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh, and I was convinced that Emily Gerson Saines (_Temple Grandin_) was going to have a "wardrobe malfunction" on stage there. That dress of hers seemed to be sliding lower and lower by the moment... then Temple reached out and hugged her, and I figured that was it.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> They really need to work on pacing the show better. The movie/miniseries category was easily as long as BOTH comedy and drama put together.


Exactly. Combine that with the fact that only about .036% of all human beings have seen maybe one of the nominations and you have snorefest central.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Oh, and I was convinced that Emily Gerson Saines (_Temple Grandin_) was going to have a "wardrobe malfunction" on stage there. That dress of hers seemed to be sliding lower and lower by the moment... then Temple reached out and hugged her, and I figured that was it.


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Conan was ROBBED!


It's obviously all Jay Leno's fault.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> It's not that much to watch.
> 
> And it is SO worth it.


One of these days I'll get around to it. But there just was not a way for me to watch three seasons before the current season started, so I didn't bother to setup the season pass. Seems to me like I should watch the first three seasons instead of jumping in the middle.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Exactly. Combine that with the fact that only about .036% of all human beings have seen maybe one of the nominations and you have snorefest central.


Well.. there you lost me completely. Popularity != Quality, and I would think you would know that, and shows like this exist to recognize quality television.

I just think that having easily half the show dedicated to a single category is too much.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> It IS that good. Probably the best thing on TV now, IMO.


But not last season, which is what this award was for.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Well.. there you lost me completely. Popularity != Quality, and I would think you would know that, and shows like this exist to recognize quality television.
> .


Shows like this exist for the industry to kiss it's own ass. That's all.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> One of these days I'll get around to it. But there just was not a way for me to watch three seasons before the current season started, so I didn't bother to setup the season pass. Seems to me like I should watch the first three seasons instead of jumping in the middle.


Yeah, this is definitely one of those shows you can't really just jump into.

You should watch it for Christina Hendricks alone. She's amazing in a number of ways.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Er. January Jones had those weird Madonna bra things on her back, too. :-|


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, this is definitely one of those shows you can't really just jump into.
> 
> You should watch it for Christina Hendricks alone. She's amazing in a number of ways.


Yeah, sorry, I'll throw in my Firefly blu-rays for my Christina Hendricks fix.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Well.. there you lost me completely. Popularity != Quality, and I would think you would know that, and shows like this exist to recognize quality television.
> 
> I just think that having easily half the show dedicated to a single category is too much.


Sure, but I just don't care to see the same 3/4 miniseries/movies nominated for all 8 categories. Compress this section to 15-20 minutes and I'm more likely to seek these shows out... but after 60 minutes, I feel like I've seen them already.

Also, Pacific was up against one other mini for the Emmy. C'mon... they couldn't dig up at least one more nominee?

Parsons winning has thrown off everything I thought I knew to be true.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can see the Modern Family sketch thing online? My husband missed it.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Random thoughts as I time-shift:

That opening number was all kinds of awesome.

Absolutely _thrilled_ that Jon Cryer didn't repeat. I'm gutted for NPH (will he EVER win a supporting actor statuette?), but happy that the abundance of Modern Family love wasn't canceled out by the voters. Congrats to Eric Stonestreet, Steve Levitan, and Chris Lloyd. :up:

These presenter combos sure are awkward. Jim Parsons, Sofia Vergara, Lauren Graham, and Matthew Perry: I'm looking in your direction.

Jane Lynch holds the honor of tonight's most obvious win.

John Hodgman is deliciously droll tonight. Talk about a breath of fresh air. Can he do the Oscars next?

Loved the Modern Family clueless network exec sketch and the unexpected yet hysterical Clooney cameo. 

Awesome: Jim Parsons won Lead Actor! Even more awesome: Shalhoub goes home empty handed.

Nurse Jackie is not a comedy series. Still, very happy both that Edie Falco won and that (so far) 30 Rock is getting shut out for its lackluster season.

The Amazing Race's win streak is broken! Congrats on a much-deserved win for Top Chef.

And the Breaking Bad lovefest begins anew...deservedly so. Congrats to Aaron Paul, Bryan Cranston (though Michael C. Hall really needs to win Lead Actor one of these years),

Archie Panjabi's win is a bit of a surprise, but she _does_ make that show.

Shame that both Kyle Chandler and Connie Britton were both shut out tonight. I'm a little surprised to see the lack of Mad Men love; Kyra Sedgwick's win was definitely the first WTF moment of the telecast for me.

Bucky Gunts. 

The Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien loses, and NBC avoids a potentially awkward moment. Academy fail.

A very humble Humanitarian Award acceptance from Clooney. :up:

The cut from David Strathairn to the In Memoriams was quite awkward. Good song, though.

Modern Family wins Best Comedy, Mad Men Best Drama, and all is right with the world. NBC's gotta be pissed at the former, though.

--

He started off well enough, but Jimmy Fallon proved tonight just why the Emmys no longer require an emcee. He merely slowed things down unnecessarily; the homage to canceled shows was my last straw. I enjoyed the telecast more than I have in years, but he needed to go.

And I agree with LoadStar on the pacing. When a section very nearly allows one to erase their sizable buffer, they've got problems. Also, why had I not heard of Temple Grandin before this evening? Did HBO market that at ALL?


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> How Parsons won in that category speaks volumes to what a farce this is. Larry David has more comedy in one of his liver spots than the BBT could ever muster in a dozen years. I'm sure it's been brought up here before, but do a YouTube search for BBT without a laugh track and you can see how absolutely painful that show is.
> 
> Nurse Jackie is a comedy? Really?


Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I totally disagree you. I think Parsons runs rings around Larry David as an actor. I think Curb your enthusiasm is totally overrated.

I've seen BBT without the laugh track and still thought it was just as funny and i attended a taping of it once and thought it was hilarious.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Also, why had I not heard of Temple Grandin before this evening? Did HBO market that at ALL?


Not sure why you never heard of it. I don't even have HBO, and I've heard _tons_ about it, and from everything I've heard, the accolades are well deserved. I saw it reviewed (a couple of times) on At The Movies, and IIRC, they raved about the movie and Claire Danes' performance in particular.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

zuko3984 said:


> I think Curb your enthusiasm is totally overrated.


LOL


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I know it's popular to hate Tony Shaloub for all of his Emmy wins, but he was REALLY good in his role as Monk. Even so, it was time someone else won.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Speaking of hatin' on stuff...what's with True Blood, anyway? Every clip I saw looked just awful.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I liked most of Jimmy Fallon's bits but hated the "tweets" he was reading. Dumb.

I don't see how anyone can not love Ricky Gervais. He is so hilarious...and suddenly, good looking!

I thought Al Pacino looked so crumply and ugly....and then he has the requisite hot young thing on his arm. *sigh*

Add me to the Nurse Jackie fans. I really enjoy that show.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I watched Mad Men which was playing simultaneously afterwards and noticed they gave congratulations to the Emmy award. Talk about real time. Did they know ahead of time?


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Big Lost fan, and I'm disappointed that the show wasn't recognized. Oh well.



Neenahboy said:


> The Amazing Race's win streak is broken! Congrats on a much-deserved win for Top Chef.


I'm a huge Amazing Race fan, and every year, I've been excited that they've won. I've enjoyed saying that it's won it's category ever since the category was created.

I wasn't the least bit disappointed that it didn't win, though. The point has been made enough - we all know that TAR is great. I wish they would have just pulled out of contention after the last win.



Tracy said:


> I don't see how anyone can not love Ricky Gervais. He is so hilarious...and suddenly, good looking!


Did you notice the beer that was offered to Matthew Perry, though, during Ricky's part. Oops.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

zalusky said:


> I watched Mad Men which was playing simultaneously afterwards and noticed they gave congratulations to the Emmy award. Talk about real time. Did they know ahead of time?


The networks know the approximate time each award will be announced, shoot congratulatory promos ahead of time for each major nomination (or most of them at the very least), and can go to their plan B/C/D rolls at the touch of a button if necessary.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

Neenahboy said:


> Kyra Sedgwick's win was definitely the first WTF moment of the telecast for me.


Katey Sagal got robbed. I've been rewatching the last season of Sons of Anarchy, and I still think she gave one of the best performances I've ever seen on television.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Alpinemaps said:


> Did you notice the beer that was offered to Matthew Perry, though, during Ricky's part. Oops.


Meh. His problems were nearly a decade ago, and the beer was non-alcoholic, as mentioned in a joke later by somebody (I forget who).

Overall, I thought this years show was great. I didn't find myself fast forwarding through so much of it unlike past years. Really loved the opening Glee number and also the Modern Family bit. Surprised nobody mentioned the Infinity SUV commercials with the cast of Community.

I agree that they spend a bit too much time on the miniseries and movies. But they probably have to make a deal out of it in order to get the film actors that often appear in them to show up. They want people like Pacino to show up. So they can't treat it all the same way they treated, say, the best guest stars of a drama series - I was really disappointed they mentioned those winners almost in passing; I'd have really liked John Lithgow to get a moment on stage for his performance in "Dexter". 'course, maybe if they'd have given less time to 'movies', he'd have gotten his moment.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

All I have to say is YAY! Aaron Paul! I was so happy to see that when I got up this morning I almost peed. 

As for lead actor in drama, I'd have taken either just based on this past season although I really do believe Bryan Cranston nudged Michael C Hall out in acting this season. Overall seasons I'd be on the bubble between them both equally. SO glad to see John Lithgow win for his guest role on Dexter too!

I can agree with pretty much all the selections except supporting actor in comedy (should have been NPH!) and that although I love Edie Falco and the show Nurse Jackie, she is not a comedic actress in that show AT ALL. I still highly disagree with putting Nurse Jackie in the comedy category.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Conan was ROBBED!


I don't know if he deserved to win, but I wanted him to just to hear the phenomenal speech he would have given.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> All I have to say is YAY! Aaron Paul! I was so happy to see that when I got up this morning I almost peed.
> 
> As for lead actor in drama, I'd have taken either just based on this past season although I really do believe Bryan Cranston nudged Michael C Hall out in acting this season. Overall seasons I'd be on the bubble between them both equally. SO glad to see John Lithgow win for his guest role on Dexter too!


I've been touting Aaron Paul since season one when he was totally overshadowed by Cranston.

Breaking Bad probably should have beat Mad Men this year.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Nina Dobrev, from The Vampire Diaries.


Thank you! 

I knew it was someone really skinny, and I know Jamie-Lynn sings, then they cut to Edie Falco afterwards, so I thought, well-maybe it was her. Right on! :up:


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Regina said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I knew it was someone really skinny, and I know Jamie-Lynn sings, then they cut to Edie Falco afterwards, so I thought, well-maybe it was her. Right on! :up:


I think the connection she has is with the Glee folks.

Dobrev auditioned for Glee


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I would have preferred 30 Rock in the comedy category, but overall I thought the winners were decently chosen.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I don't know if he deserved to win, but I wanted him to just to hear the phenomenal speech he would have given.


Conan should have won not so much that _he_ deserved to win, but NBC deserved to be sent a message about the backhanded, back room, backstabbing they gave him (which was eerily reminiscent of the treatment Letterman got from them about 15 years ago).

The academy apparently has no testicles among them.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Edie Falco - did anyone else notice that she actually looked a bit pissed at first when she won? I think she also doesn't think of Nurse Jackie (which I love) as a comedy or herself as a comedic actor. We were expecting her to say something during her acceptance speech. 

Bryan Cranston - my husband thinks I'm crazy, but I haven't seen him with hair and looking healthy in a while, and I was surprised by what a handsome guy he is. 

Ricky Gervais - my jaw dropped at the Mel Gibson "having it bad" joke - but good for him for going there. And he looks good now that he's dropped some weight. 

Jon Hamm - I loved him being goofy in the opening scene. I know I am probably in the minority but I like goofy cute Jon Hamm way better then handsome serious Jon Hamm. 

Overall, the show was a lot of fun. We haven't finished it, because it started to drag toward the end. The tweet stuff was lame, but I did like the Community commercials ("ice cream, ice cream, ice cream").


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Joules1111 said:


> Edie Falco - did anyone else notice that she actually looked a bit pissed at first when she won? I think she also doesn't think of Nurse Jackie (which I love) as a comedy or herself as a comedic actor. We were expecting her to say something during her acceptance speech.


But from what I've read in the past, the networks submit their shows for the awards, but for the talent, it's left up to the actors' camps (such as their agents or managers) to do the submissions. If she was unhappy with her submission or nomination, she probably could have withdrawn. But yeah, she did have an odd expression when she one.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Not intended as a threadcrap but from my limited viewing I didn't see Nurse Jackie as a comedy. I watched a very few early episodes and haven't been back. Maybe it picked up after I abandoned it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

As I posted when the nominations were announced, the comedy categories are absurd. Nurse Jackie is not a comedy. United States of Tara is not a comedy. Glee is not a comedy. I watch all three shows. But I don't watch them to laugh, and they're not funny and not really meant to be.

The first thing Edie Falco said when she got on stage is "I"m not funny." Precisely.

I also don't watch Big Bang Theory. I watched one episode and thought it was terrible. So, I think Steve Carell, Larry David and Alec Baldwin all got jobbed. Jim Parsons may be a better actor than Larry David, but it's a comedy award.

Kinda sad that Lost got shafted on the way out. I don't watch Breaking Bad or Mad Men (I guess I should start), so I guess I can't really judge, but I think Terry O'Quinn got shafted.

Glee is not a comedy, but at least Jane Lynch is funny. Happy for her.

I loved the opening music number. Also liked the "we asked the nominees this question" bit and most of Hodgeman's stuff. 

"NBC asking the host of Late Night to come out to Los Angeles to host a different show. What could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

aindik said:


> "NBC asking the host of Late Night to come out to Los Angeles to host a different show. What could possibly go wrong?"


Too soon?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

How about the inclusion of Captain Phil Harris in the "in memoriam" section? Very classy! :up: 

Has anyone here seen "You Don't Know Jack"? I've been a supporter of his cause for years, and the movie sounds very good. 

Brad


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Does anyone know where I can see the Modern Family sketch thing online? My husband missed it.


Here you go:


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I forget which award Tina Fey presented. But whoever won it asked Tina to hold the statue during the acceptance speech. When Tina came over to grab it she said, barely audibly, "hey, at least I'll get to hold _one_ tonight."


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

bsnelson said:


> Has anyone here seen "You Don't Know Jack"? I've been a supporter of his cause for years, and the movie sounds very good.


I saw it, and enjoyed it. Pacino did a really good job of capturing the oddities of Kevorkian, both his genuine passion about the issue, and his ego-centrism.

(I lived in Michigan during Kevorkian's active years...)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

aindik said:


> I forget which award Tina Fey presented. But whoever won it asked Tina to hold the statue during the acceptance speech. When Tina came over to grab it she said, barely audibly, "hey, at least I'll get to hold _one_ tonight."


It was Kyra Sedgwick.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> January Jones wins the ugliest dress contest.


This dress seems to be getting all of the attention. So far, most people seem to not like it.

But enough of what didn't look good. Who DID look good? I'll nominate Lea Michelle.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Kate Gosselin was horrible in the opening sequence. She can not dance, and was almost manish.



jsmeeker said:


> But enough of what didn't look good. Who DID look good? I'll nominate Lea Michelle.


I didn't recognize her at first, but the bangs really work. :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> If I were the designer, I wouldn't want anyone to know who I am...
> 
> It's a Versace.


*GET OOOOOUUUUUUUTTTTTT!!!!*


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Lea Michelle seems to have lost a bit too much weight.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Joules1111 said:


> I didn't recognize her at first, but the bangs really work. :up:


She doesn't look exactly like Rachael Berry, so it can be a pleasant surprise. Not that Rachael look bad or anything, but they dress her in a way that makes her not look as good as she really could. Not quite on the "Ugly Betty" level, but sort of similar.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

There were a lot of beautiful gowns.

LOVED Claire Danes - her whole look was perfect.

Loved all the embellishments and texture on most of the dresses - very glam.

Also loved the neutrals.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> This dress seems to be getting all of the attention. So far, most people seem to not like it.
> 
> But enough of what didn't look good. Who DID look good? I'll nominate Lea Michelle.


Christina Hendricks.

But, of course, she looks awesome in anything that hugs her curves.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

+1 for Claire Danes. She looked great. Her dress looked great.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Quick - which of these shows is the odd one out:

_Titan Maximum_ (one of those 15-minute Adult Swim animated shows)
_Nick News with Linda Ellerbee_
_So You Think You Can Dance?_
_Monk_
_30 Rock_
_Lost_

Answer: every one of those shows won an Emmy this year in something - except for _30 Rock_. (_Monk_ won one for an original song; _Lost_ for picture editing; _Titan Maximum_ for costume design - technically it was eligible as it uses stop-motion animation, so there are "real" costumes on the character figures.)

Meanwhile, it looks like the Academy has made it quite clear - don't bother making space in your trophy case for Emmys if you're an actor on _House_. I have a feeling it's only going to get worse next year, depending on how much, and for how long, they shove _Huddy, MDs_ down our throats.

At least NBC managed to keep the show in at three hours - surprising, as their on-screen clock claimed that they were running 30 minutes long at one point. (I saw a list that said that Clooney's award was supposed to go out near the end - perhaps they moved it in order to keep his speech short to cut some of the time?)

-- Don


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

aindik said:


> Lea Michelle seems to have lost a bit too much weight.


She just looked more toned to me; lost her 'baby fat' for lack of a better word. Perhaps it's a result of the dancing on the show.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> As I posted when the nominations were announced, the comedy categories are absurd. Nurse Jackie is not a comedy. United States of Tara is not a comedy. Glee is not a comedy. I watch all three shows. But I don't watch them to laugh, and they're not funny and not really meant to be.


But where do you put shows like this? I can't speak for either NJ or USofT, but Glee would even be a poorer fit in the Drama category.

Or should we not honor shows that don't fit the traditional comedy/drama genres?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

The Spud said:


> Here you go:


Thank you. I am now officially sad I didn't watch the Emmys this year.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

aindik said:


> I also don't watch Big Bang Theory. I watched one episode and thought it was terrible. So, I think Steve Carell, Larry David and Alec Baldwin all got jobbed. Jim Parsons may be a better actor than Larry David, but it's a comedy award.


Here's where pesky opinions may differ. IMO BBT started awful, turned great and is still pretty good after declining a bit, but Parsons has done a great job with that character. Carell and Baldwin were both on shows that (IMO) were markedly below their usual levels of funny this year, so I take David or parsons at a coinflip.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

aindik said:


> Kinda sad that Lost got shafted on the way out. I don't watch Breaking Bad or Mad Men (I guess I should start), so I guess I can't really judge, but I think Terry O'Quinn got shafted.


Let me just say that as an avid Terry O'Quinn fan, who thought he was the only reason to watch Lost in the beginning, and as great as he was as Locke... you really need to watch Breaking Bad. Cranston won that Emmy very well deserved IMO. He's brilliant and the show is brilliant.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I never heard of "Temple Grandin" but I have only had HBO for a couple of months. I notice it's on this week a few times, I will have to check it out. I looked for "You Don't Know Jack" but it isn't listed in the guide. Hopefully HBO will add it to the schedule.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I never heard of "Temple Grandin" but I have only had HBO for a couple of months. I notice it's on this week a few times, I will have to check it out. I looked for "You Don't Know Jack" but it isn't listed in the guide. Hopefully HBO will add it to the schedule.


Temple Grandin also will be released on DVD on Sept. 14. Nice timing, eh?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I know which female performer you're referring to, but I don't know who it was, either.


Rats. I opened the thread hoping someone would know....

Googled it. Nina Dobrov. So, I still don't know until I google her name.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I think Glee is overrated.


So much for that expensive degree.... ;-)

I suspect you are correct that your opinion isn't popular.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> It IS that good. Probably the best thing on TV now, IMO.


I would have agreed last year. This year, not so much.

I can't figure out what they're trying to do. Is it a deliberate train wreck for Don and Roger? Where are they going with Pete? Same for Peggy. Just no direction at all.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> There were a lot of beautiful gowns.
> 
> LOVED Claire Danes - her whole look was perfect.
> 
> ...


It was a great dress. I think Tina had a great dress too.

But, while I enjoyed the dress that Christina wore for my own prurient reasons, I don't think it was a good look. Squished boobs is a not a great look even when they are that impressive.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hurley singing Bruce Springsteen.......Duuuuuuuuuuuude!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm very glad _Modern Family_ won over _Glee_. I think it's a mild upset, but I think MF deserved it.

I like _Glee_, but I also think it's overrated. I enjoy it as a musical, but I also don't really consider it a comedy. And while Jane Lynch's win was deserved, I didn't understand the nominations for Lea Michelle or Matthew Morrison. They are adequate. But not funny. They stand out for their singing ability, but that's about it.

I also think _Mad Men_ deserved Best Drama. Although I don't watch _Breaking Bad_ - it's interesting that Cranston and Paul won the acting awards over Hamm and Slattery, but MM won for show. I like seeing the awards spread around like that.

Claire Danes looked fantastic. I don't know when she became a MILF, though -- when did she have a child? I thought she just got married recently.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Manny wuz robbed. He's the best thing about Modern Family.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> I'm very glad _Modern Family_ won over _Glee_. I think it's a mild upset, but I think MF deserved it.
> 
> I like _Glee_, but I also think it's overrated. I enjoy it as a musical, but I also don't really consider it a comedy. And while Jane Lynch's win was deserved, I didn't understand the nominations for Lea Michelle or Matthew Morrison. They are adequate. But not funny. They stand out for their singing ability, but that's about it.
> 
> I also think _Mad Men_ deserved Best Drama. Although I don't watch _Breaking Bad_ - it's interesting that Cranston and Paul won the acting awards over Hamm and Slattery, but MM won for show. I like seeing the awards spread around like that.


Concur 100%. It's like you're inside my head.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> I also think _Mad Men_ deserved Best Drama. Although I don't watch _Breaking Bad_ - it's interesting that Cranston and Paul won the acting awards over Hamm and Slattery, but MM won for show. I like seeing the awards spread around like that.


While it's not everyone's cup of tea, _Breaking Bad_ has some phenomenal acting by Cranston and Paul. I'm glad they won



> Claire Danes looked fantastic. I don't know when she became a MILF, though -- when did she have a child?


Only caught part of the show. She has a kid?

Claire Danes is one of the few celebrities I've met (before a show in New York a few years ago, friend of a friend of a friend). Nice, friendly person.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I had a bit of a chuckle when Joel McHale joined in on the Glee-themed opening number, since Community had taken a couple of potshots at Glee on their show.

_Especially_ since the number was a cover... "Sing some original songs!!!"


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Heads up: Tonight on E! at 10pm. I love this soley for Joan Rivers.
_Fashion Police: Fashion from the 2010 Primetime Emmy Awards._


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> But where do you put shows like this? I can't speak for either NJ or USofT, but Glee would even be a poorer fit in the Drama category.
> 
> Or should we not honor shows that don't fit the traditional comedy/drama genres?


If I remember correctly, the Academy created the "Special Class" category in 1976 when they had this same problem with _Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman_. (Note that the actors were allowed to enter in the comedy categories; in fact Mary Kay Place won an Emmy, beating out, among others, Betty White for the last year of _The Mary Tyler Moore Show_ in the process.)

There will always be arguments over "is this a comedy" and "is this a drama" (who decided that _Moonlighting_ was a drama?), and adding a "dramedy" classification would only make things worse. (Pretty much the only shows that you could classify for certain as dramedies were the multi-story shows like _The Love Boat_ and _Fantasy Island_, each episode of which always had one comedic story and one dramatic story.)

-- Don


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't think it would be unfair to lump Nurse Jackie and United States of Tara (or, in prior years, Desperate Housewives and Ugly Betty) in with the dramas. That's what they are.

Glee is tougher. 

Maybe the problem is that the awards are for performance in a comedy as opposed to comedic performance. Jane Lynch gives a comedic performance. Nobody else on that show does.

I think a scripted show is a comedy if it's going for laughs, and is a drama if it's not a comedy.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aindik said:


> Maybe the problem is that the awards are for performance in a comedy as opposed to comedic performance. Jane Lynch gives a comedic performance. Nobody else on that show does.


Yeah.. I think that is what it is. A given show is either declared to be a comedy or a drama for purposes of Emmy awards (and other awards). By who? Again, I believe it is the producers/network. Do they alway slot it the way we would slot it? No. It's not. But they do what they do probably because they feel they have the best chance of winning that way.

I like Glee. I like Jane Lynch's performance. I like she received an Emmy. Do I care if Glee is a comedy or a drama? No. I don't. I just care it's a good show and got recognition.

I've never seen Nurse Jackie. Maybe it's great. Maybe Edie Falco really is deserving of an Emmy. If so, fine by me.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. I think that is what it is. A given show is either declared to be a comedy or a drama for purposes of Emmy awards (and other awards). By who? Again, I believe it is the producers/network. Do they alway slot it the way we would slot it? No. It's not. But they do what they do probably because they feel they have the best chance of winning that way.
> 
> I like Glee. I like Jane Lynch's performance. I like she received an Emmy. Do I care if Glee is a comedy or a drama? No. I don't. I just care it's a good show and got recognition.
> 
> I've never seen Nurse Jackie. Maybe it's great. Maybe Edie Falco really is deserving of an Emmy. If so, fine by me.


There's a reason you have categories. If they just did "best actor on a TV show," then that would be fine. But they separate out comedic and dramatic performances because it's not fair to compare them to each other.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Another example show, though it never sniffed an Emmy, was Gilmore Girls. Comedy with lots of dramatic acting? Drama with lots of laughs?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Temple Grandin also will be released on DVD on Sept. 14. Nice timing, eh?


I knew Temple Grandin was going to win. It's the usual kind of arty disease of the week stuff that critics love. And I have no interest in ever watching it. I was rooting for You Don't Know Jack, which I thought was terrific. Loved that Al Pacino won, but there was something off about him (and I never realized he was so short).

Kudos for Modern Family and Jim Parsons. Glad Glee didn't win. Not a fan of shows like that.

Loved the intro (and I know it was a spoof on Glee, but I can't resist Born to Run  )

I thought Jimmy Fallon did a pretty good job and that surprised me.

Ricky Gervais was just bombing...until...Bucky Gunt. That whole thing just cracked me up!! "You don't often get a chance to say Bucky Gunts on TV"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aindik said:


> There's a reason you have categories. If they just did "best actor on a TV show," then that would be fine. But they separate out comedic and dramatic performances because it's not fair to compare them to each other.


Categorize what, though? The show or the performance? It seems the TV Acadamey categorizes based on the SHOW. If the SHOW is declatered to be COMEDY, then any nominees for directing, writing, acting, etc. go into that category.

is it perfect? No. Of course not. Some shows can be seens as both comedy and drama. Within a show, some performances may be more comedic than dramatcic, no matter what the show is declared to be. It's just the way it is.

We can give out the "TCF Awards" and come up with our own rules. If we set it up so that Leah Michelle can be nominated for "Best Dramatic Actress" for Glee and Jane Lynch can be nominated for "Best Comedic Acress" for Glee, than that is just fine. It's our awards, so it's our rules.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I loved Ricky Gervais, and didn't think he was bombing. That guy is just plain funny.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Here are some of my 2 cents.

Nina Dobrov. 
I couldn't figure out who it was either and thought maybe it was the daughter from Modern Family.

Edie Falco is brilliant in Nurse Jackie. 
I was thrilled she won. I won't argue the comedy vs drama but I will say there is such a thing as Black Comedies that aren't sitcoms.

Jim Parsons. 
Eat a cheeseburger will you? You are way too thin.

I was sure Julianna Margulies was a sure thing - in the pre-show Kyra Sedgewick said she's been nominated 5 years in a row and never won - so good for her.

Katey Segal - you guys are right. 
I stopped watching Sons of Anarchy, but caught back up because the Emmy threads have been filled with Katey was robbed comments and FX has been re-running it late on Saturday nights. My God - Katey Segal is BRILLIANT in this season. I won't bring up any spoilers but what happened to her character and how she dealt with it was extraordinary. She was robbed.

I admit, I do not watch Breaking Bad. 
I tried and hated it, so, maybe this is an unintelligent opinion, but MICHAEL C. HALL was also brilliant in the past season of Dexter. I find it hard to believe that Cranston delivered a better performance. 
I think Kyle Chandler was also amazing in FNL, but, I think Hall took it away this year.

You Don't Know Jack was an excellent movie and fine performances from the entire cast. It was great to see Brenda Vaccaro in something again.

Who knew Hurley could sing?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jlb said:


> Hurley singing Bruce Springsteen.......Duuuuuuuuuuuude!





Cainebj said:


> Who knew Hurley could sing?


Wonder when he'll be guest star of the week on Glee?:up:


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

They should change the comedy category to 30min ( normal sitcom) and 1 hour ( the drama/comedy type show)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> They should change the comedy category to 30min ( normal sitcom) and 1 hour ( the drama/comedy type show)


you couldn't do it by time because Nurse Jackie and United States of Tara are both 30 minutes - and those are 2 shows that everyone seems to be pointing out...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I knew Temple Grandin was going to win. It's the usual kind of arty disease of the week stuff that critics love. And I have no interest in ever watching it.


And my personal pet peeve once again raises it's head...

If you haven't watched it, how do you know it was "the usual kind of arty disease of the week stuff critics love."? Why do people insist on making sweeping generalizations about things they know nothing about?

Had you watched it, and made a statement like that, I could respect that you had an opinion and expressed it. But how can you do so without having ever seen it??? 

I actually saw this movie, and it was very interesting and extremely well acted. There was nothing formulaic about it. I would not have called it "arty" either - it was interesting and entertaining. And Claire Danes was terrific.

Again - all my opinion. But at least I saw the damn thing before I condemned it....


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very interesting biopic. If you ever saw the real Temple, Clare Danes wholeheartedly deserve that Emmy.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Very interesting biopic. If you ever saw the real Temple, Clare Danes wholeheartedly deserve that Emmy.


This.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> If I remember correctly, the Academy created the "Special Class" category in 1976 when they had this same problem with _Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman_. (Note that the actors were allowed to enter in the comedy categories; in fact Mary Kay Place won an Emmy, beating out, among others, Betty White for the last year of _The Mary Tyler Moore Show_ in the process.)
> 
> There will always be arguments over "is this a comedy" and "is this a drama" (who decided that _Moonlighting_ was a drama?), and adding a "dramedy" classification would only make things worse. (Pretty much the only shows that you could classify for certain as dramedies were the multi-story shows like _The Love Boat_ and _Fantasy Island_, each episode of which always had one comedic story and one dramatic story.)
> 
> -- Don


I don't think these shows are putting themselves in the comedy category because they're 60/40 drama/comedies. I think they are 95/5 drama/comedies, but think they have no chance in the drama category.

Moonlighting was 50/50, or 55/45. These shows are nowhere close to being that borderline.

Lets face it, Glee isn't beating Mad Men, or Breaking Bad head to head in any category, so they chose comedy.

-smak-


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Joules1111 said:


> Jon Hamm - I loved him being goofy in the opening scene. I know I am probably in the minority but I like goofy cute Jon Hamm way better then handsome serious Jon Hamm.


You are not alone in that. He's awesomely handsome when he's being funny.And I love that 30 Rock plays off just that.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, one thing about Temple Grandin (the person) that touched me was the hug she gave...whoever it was...during their acceptance speech. Having read a little about her during the ceremony (I'd never heard of her before), I know that was probably a HUGE deal for someone with the autistic issues she deals with.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> At least NBC managed to keep the show in at three hours - surprising, as their on-screen clock claimed that they were running 30 minutes long at one point.


That on-screen clock said it was running 30 _seconds_ long, not minutes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> One of these days I'll get around to it. But there just was not a way for me to watch three seasons before the current season started, so I didn't bother to setup the season pass. Seems to me like I should watch the first three seasons instead of jumping in the middle.


You should definitely get around to it. Each season is only 13 episodes, so it's not as much as you think.


Jeeters said:


> I agree that they spend a bit too much time on the miniseries and movies. But they probably have to make a deal out of it in order to get the film actors that often appear in them to show up. They want people like Pacino to show up. So they can't treat it all the same way they treated, say, the best guest stars of a drama series - I was really disappointed they mentioned those winners almost in passing; I'd have really liked John Lithgow to get a moment on stage for his performance in "Dexter". 'course, maybe if they'd have given less time to 'movies', he'd have gotten his moment.


Lithgow actually got his moment last week at the Creative Arts Emmy's, and he thanked HBO for letting him be on the show. Unfortunately, the show he was on, Dexter, was on Showtime, not HBO. Ooops. 


photoshopgrl said:


> All I have to say is YAY! Aaron Paul! I was so happy to see that when I got up this morning I almost peed.


That's about how happy Aaron Paul was when they called his name. I'm not sure I've ever seen a winner at one of these awards shows be so visibly excited to win (well, aside from Roberto Begnini).


Fish Man said:


> Christina Hendricks.
> 
> But, of course, she looks awesome in anything that hugs her curves.


I'm as big of fan of Christina as anyone, but I thought that dress was awful and didn't do her any favors at all.


photoshopgrl said:


> Let me just say that as an avid Terry O'Quinn fan, who thought he was the only reason to watch Lost in the beginning, and as great as he was as Locke... you really need to watch Breaking Bad. Cranston won that Emmy very well deserved IMO. He's brilliant and the show is brilliant.


Cranston and O'Quinn were in different categories. O'Quinn got beat in the Supporting Actor category by Aaron Paul, who was equally deserving. 


IJustLikeTivo said:


> I would have agreed last year. This year, not so much.


Good thing last night's Emmy ceremony was honoring last season of Mad Men, then, right?


cheesesteak said:


> Manny wuz robbed. He's the best thing about Modern Family.


Did you see him on stage at the end? Black, three piece suit, red shirt, fedora. He looked like a 1920s gangster. Freakin' hilarious.


Cainebj said:


> Jim Parsons.
> Eat a cheeseburger will you? You are way too thin.


Agreed. He looked like he'd lost quite a bit of weight since the last season of TBBT. 


Cainebj said:


> I admit, I do not watch Breaking Bad.
> I tried and hated it, so, maybe this is an unintelligent opinion, but MICHAEL C. HALL was also brilliant in the past season of Dexter. I find it hard to believe that Cranston delivered a better performance.
> I think Kyle Chandler was also amazing in FNL, but, I think Hall took it away this year.


I watch all three of those shows and I think Cranston was very deserving. Because Cranston has won the previous two years, I would have been OK with Hall or Hamm or Chandler winning in that category, but only because Cranston already has a couple, not because his performance wasn't every bit as good.


trainman said:


> That on-screen clock said it was running 30 _seconds_ long, not minutes.


This. I think I saw one point where it said they were about a minute and a half long, but then you could tell they cut some of the "witty banter" from the presenters at the end, so they made that time back up.

I thought it was pretty funny when Matthew Weiner got to the mic for his second award and said, "Where was I?" and then just continued his speech that had been interrupted earlier in the night.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought it was pretty funny when Matthew Weiner got to the mic for his second award and said, "Where was I?" and then just continued his speech that had been interrupted earlier in the night.


I don't get why I see some people getting upset that Weiner got played off the first time he got up on stage. It's a well-known policy, at least of the last several years, that ONE person is allowed to accept on behalf of a team... the other person will always get played off instantly if they try to talk, and he's not the only one that happened to during the ceremony.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Cranston and O'Quinn were in different categories. O'Quinn got beat in the Supporting Actor category by Aaron Paul, who was equally deserving.
> 
> I watch all three of those shows and I think Cranston was very deserving. Because Cranston has won the previous two years, I would have been OK with Hall or Hamm or Chandler winning in that category, but only because Cranston already has a couple, not because his performance wasn't every bit as good.


You're right and I knew that. I just typed Cranston because I had just replied about it.

I would have been equally happy for Hall. As much as I LOVE Mad Men and think Hamm is fantastic on that show, I just don't think he stands up to Cranston and Hall. IMO of course.

I'm gonna have to find this online just so I can see the look on Aaron Paul's face now.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm gonna have to find this online just so I can see the look on Aaron Paul's face now.


Oh, it's not just the look on his face. He basically danced his way up to the mic and then couldn't hold still all through his speech. Made me wonder if he was actually tweaking at the time. 

This clip starts just as he gets to the mic, but doesn't include his initial reaction upon the announcement:

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/station/as-seen-on/Aaron_Paul_s_Acceptance_Speech_Los_Angeles.html

And watching it again, he's not quite as exuberant as I remembered. It must have just been the way he acted right when it was announced, combined with me doing my own fist pumps, that made me think that.

Edit: Here's the whole sequence:


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

Did I miss Farrah Fawcett and Bea Authur during the 'In Memoriam' tribute? 

I thought the reason why they weren't mentioned during the Oscars, was because they were better known as television actresses.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Gene S said:


> Did I miss Farrah Fawcett and Bea Authur during the 'In Memoriam' tribute?
> 
> I thought the reason why they weren't mentioned during the Oscars, was because they were better known as television actresses.


Wouldn't they have been in last years telecast? I know FF died the same day as michael jackson which was in June I think, so I'd think they would have included her in last years.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Will probably read the whole thread later, but I enjoyed this year's awards show more than either the Emmys or the Oscars in a LONG time.. Mostly because of the skits and jokes (and a few that bombed, because the presenter made a funny quip after it bombing). As usual, I watched the actual awards part at 1.5x with sound and skipped through the commercials.. (Though they SUCCEEDED in getting me to rewind, in case I missed any of the Community commercials.. As it happens, I did happen to catch them from the first one..)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh, it's not just the look on his face. He basically danced his way up to the mic and then couldn't hold still all through his speech. Made me wonder if he was actually tweaking at the time.
> 
> This clip starts just as he gets to the mic, but doesn't include his initial reaction upon the announcement:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that. I just got all misty watching it. Now I have to check my makeup before I go to work!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I admit, I do not watch Breaking Bad.
> I tried and hated it, so, maybe this is an unintelligent opinion, but MICHAEL C. HALL was also brilliant in the past season of Dexter. I find it hard to believe that Cranston delivered a better performance.
> I think Kyle Chandler was also amazing in FNL, but, I think Hall took it away this year.


The fact that The Wire never won an Emmy for anything tells you that the Emmys aren't to be taken too seriously, at least as an accurate judge of quality.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Gene S said:


> Did I miss Farrah Fawcett and Bea Authur during the 'In Memoriam' tribute?
> 
> I thought the reason why they weren't mentioned during the Oscars, was because they were better known as television actresses.


Shh don't get Ryan O'Neal going again lol no they would have been included in last years show not this one.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> And my personal pet peeve once again raises it's head...
> 
> If you haven't watched it, how do you know it was "the usual kind of arty disease of the week stuff critics love."? Why do people insist on making sweeping generalizations about things they know nothing about?
> 
> ...


You just saved me a lot of typing. Thanks. 

This was an amazing movie with an astonishing performance by Claire Danes.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Gene S said:


> Did I miss Farrah Fawcett and Bea Authur during the 'In Memoriam' tribute?
> 
> I thought the reason why they weren't mentioned during the Oscars, was because they were better known as television actresses.


I wondered about Farrah myself, remembering there was some controversy about her being left off, but she was left off of the Oscars tribute - she, and Arthur, were mentioned in the 2009 Emmys' In Memoriam segment. (After _The Burning Bed_, they weren't about to leave Farrah off.)

Speaking of not getting a tribute, IIRC, Farrah never got one on Larry King Live; I'm pretty sure that, right after she died, CNN announced it for that night's LKL, but Michael Jackson died two hours later, and King spent every episode for the following month or so talking with anybody even remotely linked to Michael (the only time Farrah was mentioned was when they got about a five-minute chat with Ryan O'Neal at Farrah's funeral).

-- Don


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow. Julia Ormond's acceptance speech was really uncomfortable. Aside from flubbing one of her fellow nom's name, she also seemed to be advocating for orgies instead of for communities.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Wow. Julia Ormond's acceptance speech was really uncomfortable. Aside from flubbing one of her fellow nom's name, she also seemed to be advocating for orgies instead of for communities.


She was a train wreck on every front. Awful hair, hideous malfitting gown, rambling incoherent speech.

Not sure how a woman who was so attractive a few years ago now looks just awful.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Loved the opening musical act!


David Tennant (Doctor Who) should've been a part of "Born to Run".

He was at the Emmys.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

> Add director Steve Shill to the list of famous Doctor Who fans. When the Brit won his Emmy for Outstanding Directing in a Drama Series for Dexter last night, Emmy announcer John Hodgman revealed that Shill's "first TV memory was watching Doctor Who," and added, "Quite frankly, Doctor Who is my only TV memory." (John is a big fan as well.) Later, Hodgman tweeted, "Congrats Steve Shill, and thanks for the chance to make my one Whovian reference of the night."


Watch video here...

http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/23/anglophenia.jsp?bc_id=1767


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

David Platt said:


> You just saved me a lot of typing. Thanks.
> 
> This was an amazing movie with an astonishing performance by Claire Danes.


+1 I just watched this last night, and it was very well done. Claire was amazing.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Wow. Julia Ormond's acceptance speech was really uncomfortable. Aside from flubbing one of her fellow nom's name


That other nominee was Catherine O'Hara, who was in Temple Grandin with her. I thought it was obvious she was joking about not remembering her last name.


----------

